# Back Chest Biceps & Triceps



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

People have commented on this to me before as I train back with Triceps one one day & Chest with Biceps on another, unlike most people who do it the other way around.

So today I trained Back & triceps & the only thing that would have hit my chest is dips & my chest is hurting already from just 3 sets that I did at about 9am this morning.

I trained the way I do because I feel that by indirectly hitting triceps with benching they will not perform as well for exercises such as dips when I come to do them. Also Vica versa for back & biceps, I found I could lift more on a bicep curl after doing bench press than say, 4 sets of rows.

But because I have doms in my chest already after just doing dips today I'm thinking about changing back to Chest & triceps on one day & Back & biceps on another.

Do you think this is a wise move as it will give each muscle longer to recover, or would I be better staying as I am?

I am planning to train one routine on a monday & the other on a thursday after this week, (my membership just started today)

Any thoughts would be welcome & I hope that made sence

Cheers

James


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe just switch your tricep exercises? I don't do dips in favour of skull-crushers, close-grip bench presses and pressdowns, so maybe one of them might suit you more?


----------



## Pablo19 (Sep 18, 2008)

personally, i'm all for chest and triceps.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

j.m. said:


> People have commented on this to me before as I train back with Triceps one one day & Chest with Biceps on another, unlike most people who do it the other way around.
> 
> So today I trained Back & triceps & the only thing that would have hit my chest is dips & my chest is hurting already from just 3 sets that I did at about 9am this morning.
> 
> ...


Go with what you feel is right man.

Change it if it stops working. Simple.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

I never understand chest and bicep, back and triceps. I dont understand how you can work your back without biceps or chest with working your tricep without lots of isolation moves which im nota fan of either. You are basically doing 2 total upperbody workouts in one week, less time to recover, less time to grow.


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

I used to train the way most people start out, by doing chest/triceps and back/biceps. However, after having a little swap around and doing chest/biceps and back/triceps, I found it worked much better as I could put more effort into my exercises, for the same reasons JM states above. I have also seen better results working out this way :thumb:

I agree with Tall though, just do what you feel is right!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

irwit said:


> I never understand chest and bicep, back and triceps. I dont understand how you can work your back without biceps or chest with working your tricep without lots of isolation moves which im nota fan of either. You are basically doing 2 total upperbody workouts in one week, less time to recover, less time to grow.


 :thumbup1: thats true


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Every one is different, and everyones structure is a lil different too. I agree do what feels right to you


----------



## waspscentre12 (Sep 26, 2008)

From what I have picked up in the gym...

When working your back with biceps or chest with triceps, start with the larger muscle group, which would be either back or chest.

This will pre exhaust the biceps or triceps since these muscle are already used within the larger compound movements, e.g. bench and rows.

This is why you are finding it difficult to lift the heavy weights when you have the split chest/biceps and back/triceps.

Stick with what feels right for you, but what you could try is do chest/triceps & back/biceps, do around 3-4 exercises on chest/back then try 2 exercises but do supersets with biceps/triceps, you won't notice a difference in a week so stick at whatever you do for 4-6 weeks, then change it up if your feel plateaued, variation is a great way to break through plateaus also!


----------

